# Easter GIVEAWAY for 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes!



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 7, 2020)

Happy Easter to you!
Inkbird Giveaway for the *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS has ended. *Big thanks for friends who entered! The winner is 

 meskc
  Please PM me to claim your prize!
* We support 15% amazon code for friends who didn't win, will SAVE you $7.50 ,Also a perfect Easter gift for your family and friends,Don't miss it : 77I5UPEY

KEY FEATURES:*
1.150 feet Bluetooth range with 4 probes
2.Rechargeable battery,The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged.
3.3 meat Probes and 1 ambient probe
4.Magnetic Design and Large LED Screen









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
*Rules:
Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
The winner is randomly picked on* April 12*. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## udaman (Apr 7, 2020)

i would love this out 
thanks inkbird
allways a great


----------



## cooperman (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m in.
Thanks, love your products


----------



## AZScott (Apr 7, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## conradjw (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes

Thank you for the opportunity to win a great product that I would use weekly.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll jump in. Thanks Inkbird

Chris


----------



## Ricardo's (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks Miya 

 Inkbirdbbq
  for another great givaway!

please count me in! 

Thanks


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2020)

oh yes, im in!  thank you Inkbird


----------



## DRH (Apr 7, 2020)

What fun!!!  Only one day into this smoking forum and already a Sweeps!!!   Sign me up!!!


----------



## ToddT (Apr 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


Newbie here! Just purchased a Oklahoma Joe 3&1 and smoking away while hunkering down.

Need a thermometer next!

Stay safe all,
Todd


----------



## DrewJ (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 7, 2020)

Awesome!! I am in, Thank you for supporting the forums!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 7, 2020)

Great.  I am in.  Thanks for the chance.


----------



## gidgiddoni (Apr 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


Count me in!!!
Love these products!


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 7, 2020)

Count me in! Would love to have one. Thanks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll drop my hat into the ring, thank you! RAY


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Apr 7, 2020)

Please put my name into your hat! Thanks!


----------



## dunehopper (Apr 7, 2020)

PLEASE COUNT ME IN


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 7, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## stokedembers (Apr 7, 2020)

My new setup is coming this week, so I can finally start smoking, please add me to your list!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 7, 2020)

Ill throw my name in the hat. Thanks for the great offer


----------



## Dj pony (Apr 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


This would be great


----------



## johnewalleye (Apr 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


I would like to get this!


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll jump in! Please add me to the lotto.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sure could use it. I'm in!!


----------



## Jett (Apr 7, 2020)

Add me great products


----------



## meskc (Apr 7, 2020)

I am in. 
Thanks inkbird


----------



## Chris73 (Apr 7, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, I am in!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 7, 2020)

Very nice gesture Inkbird.
Do not need as I did a trial for you and can attest to this thermometer. Very nice and all probes tested accurately in boiling and ice water.
Lucky winner will be quite pleased I'm sure.


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm in     Thank you for the invite

Gary


----------



## Dm76 (Apr 7, 2020)

I was just looking to get a remote thermometer so I would love to enter this!


----------



## mike1ranger (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm in, thanks again for the chance to win


----------



## greatfx1959 (Apr 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


would love this!! thank you


----------



## Sparky+Smoky (Apr 8, 2020)

Would love to try your product, and offer full review.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 8, 2020)

Please put my name in.
Just picked up a Cookshack SM009 for $80 and need a thermometer for it as I gave my son the spare Inkbird I had.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks again for the opportunity to win a great product.

Appreciate all your efforts as a sponsor!

Please count me in,

John


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 8, 2020)

thanks for the chance to win. I'm in.


----------



## front sight (Apr 8, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## mike243 (Apr 9, 2020)

Im in, good luck to all of us lol


----------



## LakeErieSMKR (Apr 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


I'm in


----------



## zaibas (Apr 9, 2020)

im, thanks inkbird


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Count me in.  Thanks Inkbird!!!


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


That would make a great Easter Gift. Thank You
Richie


----------



## BennyG (Apr 10, 2020)

Count me in.  
Read a bunch of reviews on the forum and was about to buy, but might wait until the 12th.


----------



## MedGecko (Apr 10, 2020)

cheers, Inkbird ... I'll take a late bd gift


----------



## Boss Ross (Apr 10, 2020)

Count me in! I am so sick of using two different thermometers!!!!


----------



## forktender (Apr 10, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


I would love a chance at this unit as mine was taken by the people that robbed my house last month.

Thank you Inkbird, you have been an amazing supporter of this forum it would be great if the other sponsors would follow your lead.


----------



## waynl (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice unit.
Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## ZZ SMOKER (Apr 10, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks Inkbird, would go nice in my new to me smoker...!!!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 11, 2020)

Im in too!

Happy Temp Control,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 11, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## dan vanhamme (Apr 11, 2020)

im in thanks


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (Apr 11, 2020)

im in, sweet deal


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2020)

add me in as well - thanks


----------



## Joatman (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, 
Yes please, on a stroke of luck! Thanks!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 11, 2020)

If I'm not too late;  I want to join in.  Good luck fellow contestants.


----------



## 39Buick (Apr 11, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## 39Buick (Apr 11, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


What a deal! Count me in!


----------



## Jrthomas81 (Apr 11, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...


New member here. Very new to smoking too. I’m borrowing a smoker to see if it is actually what I want to do. So far so good. I’m having trouble maintaining temps though. Oh well. Gotta keep practicing. Thanks. 
I’d like to get in on this if I’m not too late.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 12, 2020)

Hope I'm not to late, wish me luck.
Thanks


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 12, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* here!
> *Rules:
> Please reply this post. will have a chance to win this $49.99 awesome unit! Only works for USA and Canada.*
> ...




I'm game. About time to replace (non-Weber) iGrill2!


----------



## ajs2654 (Apr 12, 2020)

Im in the market for a new one. Here's hoping!


----------



## Palmer0212 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to try one of these!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter to you!
Inkbird Giveaway for the *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS has ended. *Big thanks for friends who entered! The winner is 

 meskc
  Please PM me to claim your prize!
* We support 15% amazon code for friends who didn't win, will SAVE you $7.50 ,Also a perfect Easter gift for your family and friends,Don't miss it : 77I5UPEY

KEY FEATURES:*
1.150 feet Bluetooth range with 4 probes
2.Rechargeable battery,The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged.
3.3 meat Probes and 1 ambient probe
4.Magnetic Design and Large LED Screen


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 12, 2020)

Congrats meskc


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy Easter to you!
> Inkbird Giveaway for the *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS has ended. *Big thanks for friends who entered! The winner is
> 
> meskc
> ...



Thank you very much for the giveaway!!


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 13, 2020)

Congrats to meskc and thanks to Inkbird for the chance to win. I loaned my Inkbird to my neighbor last night for some beef ribs - he loved it! All he was using before was a thermopen so he had to keep opening up his smoker.


----------



## meskc (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks inbird. PM has been sent.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 13, 2020)

Congrats meskc and thank you inkbird for the comtests


----------



## BennyG (Apr 13, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Happy Easter to you!
> Inkbird Giveaway for the *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-4XS has ended. *Big thanks for friends who entered! The winner is
> 
> meskc
> ...


Congrats Mesckc!  I have been trying that amazon discount code but doesn't work for me.  Is it USA only?


----------

